# NinjaHawk Purchased By One of the Giants* of the VPS Industry



## DomainBop (Jan 10, 2014)

> My name is Daniel Daskaloski and I am the owner and CEO of tmzVPS LLC. I am pleased to give you some exciting news.
> 
> tmzVPS.com has acquired NinjaHawk as of 01/08/2013, but NinjaHawk will still continue to operate as its own standalone brand under our ownership. Now I am sure you are asking yourself, "What does this mean for me and my business?" Well it means a lot of great things. For example:
> 
> ...



_*thread title is obvious sarcasm...TMZ's owner claimed on WHT earlier this year that they had higher revenues than KnownHost. _

edited to add:



> All of the existing clients will be migrated to our network and servers.


TMZ's locations are Los Angeles and London so everyone in Ninja's's locations in NYC, Dallas, and Tempe can look forward to a migration (this comes right after the UK location was closed).


----------



## perennate (Jan 10, 2014)

They seem to get decent reviews though: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1130977 http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1182321 http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1123915 http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1115963


----------



## Francisco (Jan 10, 2014)

Ah TMZ, a graduate of the Adam school of business.

The reason they get good reviews is because they *paid* for good reviews.

Every time a bad review would hit WHT, 2 - 3 good ones would show up within 72 hours.

It wasn't just a 'sometimes' thing, it was clock work and was pointed out by more than just myself.

This little fad went on for the better part of a year with TMZ claiming we were all just haters.

Francisco


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 10, 2014)

Francisco said:


> Ah TMZ, a graduate of the Adam school of business.
> 
> 
> The reason they get good reviews is because they *paid* for good reviews.
> ...


I seem to remember a LOT of drama with these guys, a lot of it in the Premium section on WHT. A bunch of the reviews are the wife of the owner iirc?


----------



## Francisco (Jan 10, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> I seem to remember a LOT of drama with these guys, a lot of it in the Premium section on WHT. A bunch of the reviews are the wife of the owner iirc?


There was proof that some were family members and such (wife, etc), not sure how many or if any were on WHT or just other sites.

They left hostdime but never explained why. I'm all for HD eating dick but still makes me wonder what went on.

Francisco


----------



## sundaymouse (Jan 10, 2014)

My only impression about tmzVPS is their bombing emails to clients.


----------



## KuJoe (Jan 10, 2014)

For some reason, somebody on WHT decided to unload on me with a huge rant about TMZ out of the blue. They had links to tons of PasteBin documents with proof that the reviews were either by staff or paid for and even included links to Facebook profiles linking the reviews to staff. Like now, I didn't care about TMZ at all so I told them to contact the WHT staff with that information but I'm not sure if they did. I wish I kept the PM now but at the time I was pissed about something unrelated and this unwelcome PM got deleted just as quickly as it came in.

All of that being said, I'm a bit disappointed that NinjaHawk died like this. They were one of the few hosts from LET that I had high hopes for and reminded me a lot of how SD grew. Oh well.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, I'm sure the company was fine, but the owner was pretty arrogant. Very similar impression I get from the guy who owns TMZ. A match made in heaven


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 10, 2014)

Francisco said:


> There was proof that some were family members and such (wife, etc), not sure how many or if any were on WHT or just other sites.
> 
> 
> They left hostdime but never explained why. I'm all for HD eating dick but still makes me wonder what went on.
> ...


Bad experience with HD? I would like to know a little about that ^ ^ Care to share? XD


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 10, 2014)

tl;dr - they owe use 600$ from years back, and have no intent of paying up.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 10, 2014)

hrr1963 said:


> Bad experience with HD? I would like to know a little about that ^ ^ Care to share? XD


 


Aldryic C said:


> tl;dr - they owe use 600$ from years back, and have no intent of paying up.


As the horse said:

We used them many many moons ago. They sold us a dual proc XEON for a good deal (was like $99/month because it was via a friend that worked there). All was fine. Network was good for the most part and their staff handled things well.

... 3 months into it they decided they didn't want to honour the deal anymore and not only retroactively bumped our price and threw a $600 bill on our account, they rate limited the box to 1mbit/sec, making it impossible to pull our data and go.

Manny then calls me and says 'Hey man its just business, I hope this doesnt soil any future dealings with us....'. Sagonet was really good to us

and cut us a deal on a new box and even did setup on the weekend to get our data moving.

Earlier last year Manny messaged me and said he would "right any wrong doings" but of course, he went silent.

One of their techs, Paul, offered me " a few months free hosting " in exchange for dropping the hate I throw their way every couple months.

If you want to ear a novel of stories you should get Kris in here. He has a mountain of them.

EDIT - I should clarify "us". At the time this happened, the only project I personally ran was a decently popular IRC network (5k - 6k users at peak).

We hosted a lot of the community sites as well. This wasn't done with Frantech or BuyVM, only I personally.

Francisco


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 10, 2014)

@Francisco That's probably the most interesting post in the whole day.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 10, 2014)

Didn't we catch them posting fake pictures of their office on wht? This is too bad. Ninjahawk is a solid company, or was aleast when seriesN was running the show. I know him personally and know he has real life brick and mortar business he runs so I hope this is due to the ongoing success of that store.

EDIT: Yikes. Reviewing some conversational history over the past couple years involving TMZ I can see there was a lot of questionable things. Everything from fake reviews written by his wife, and overall public exaggeration to try to appear to larger than they are, and of course this questionable check they claim a client pays them each month: http://screencast.com/t/YQXv1SAlFMh that they posted publicly.

NinjaHawk was a sollid brand, I had a VPS with them for quite some time and although I recently canceled it wasn't performance related. (Just didn't need it anymore) I _hope_ that quality stays the same and the TMZ connection isn't going to kill it.


----------



## Mun (Jan 10, 2014)

Ill be quite annoyed if they dont have IPv6 on there network, to the point Ill be asking for my 12 year plan refunded because I wont have the things I need. Also there client portal is down.

Mun


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 11, 2014)

Probably can find some "interesting" crap on TMZ Hosting and Daniel on Digital Point. I'd dig stuff up for you, but I'm a bit tired atm being that it's almost 4:30 AM.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 11, 2014)

If you're a WHT prem member just have a browse through the last years posts in the premium section and you'll find out everything you need to know.

Yes, his wife was posting reviews. Yes, they were paying people to write reviews (a lot of them from fiverr - they were coached and given IP addresses to provide the mods when challenged..!) As others have also said, they have come up with fake cheques and documents to try and seem bigger than they are.

Also, in case anyone hadn't noticed, Daniel is a narcissist and most likely borderline psychopath.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 11, 2014)

MartinD said:


> If you're a WHT prem member just have a browse through the last years posts in the premium section and you'll find out everything you need to know.
> 
> Yes, his wife was posting reviews. Yes, they were paying people to write reviews (a lot of them from fiverr - they were coached and given IP addresses to provide the mods when challenged..!) As others have also said, they have come up with fake cheques and documents to try and seem bigger than they are.
> 
> Also, in case anyone hadn't noticed, Daniel is a narcissist and most likely borderline psychopath.


So why aren't they banned?

Francisco


----------



## MartinD (Jan 11, 2014)

No idea - I've long had suspicions that some kind of financial back handers are going on. I mean, lets face it, you and I both know some of the really dodgy shit that's gone on with TMZ (and all the historical stuff... ). The fact they're still around on WHT while others aren't indicates there must be something going on.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 11, 2014)

He was banned for a while, but somehow he got unbanned.He's been shady since the beginning.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 11, 2014)

Coastercraze said:


> He was banned for a while, but somehow he got unbanned.He's been shady since the beginning.


He claimed the ban was a 'misunderstanding with the admins' or something likely due to an older shilling he personally did.

You could always find him showing up, sig and all, in threads about knownhost/etc.

Francisco


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> He claimed the ban was a 'misunderstanding with the admins' or something likely due to an older shilling he personally did.
> 
> 
> You could always find him showing up, sig and all, in threads about knownhost/etc.
> ...


Yup, just read a thread related to that and as usual he posted in it lol.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 11, 2014)

Francisco said:


> He claimed the ban was a 'misunderstanding with the admins' or something likely due to an older shilling he personally did.


He probably purchased some advertising and all was forgiven 

Does TMZ seriously have such a large operation that: 

"After months of searching for a new location, we found one about 10 minutes from were we currently are. After months of renovating, buying furniture, moving furniture around, running wires and many other things in between, we have finally fully moved in and ready to roll!"

http://blog.tmzvps.com/2012/12/new-offices-and-support-addition/

They claim that now that they have enough office space they've been able to double staff because prior to that, they were constrained by their old offices.  That'd have to be a pretty big operation to have even a small dedicated physical presence.

I got a good laugh out of this:

"Among the training our qualified representatives recieve is the Lean Six sigma training. Lean Six Sigma is a six step high quality assurance program developed by Motorola and used by almost every Fortune 500 company."

https://www.tmzvps.com/about/

That cracked me up because I've never seen that Lean/Six Sigma (it's two separate things, actually) nonsense outside of big bureaucracies.  And the Six Sigma in Six Sigma has nothing to do with six steps 

Well, we shouldn't be playa-hatin'...Daniel probably can't even hear our comments all the way from Tahiti.


----------



## drmike (Jan 11, 2014)

TMZ sounds like a company I ought to hop on and beat into the mud...


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 11, 2014)

> I got a good laugh out of this:
> 
> "Among the training our qualified representatives recieve is the Lean Six sigma training. Lean Six Sigma is a six step high quality assurance program developed by Motorola and used by almost every Fortune 500 company."



LinkedIn + NJ corporate records says he's never been near a Fortune 500 company.  His 2 other NJ companies before TMZ were a small trucking company and a scrap metal collection company.

*>>interupts everyone's trashing of the new management for an important bulletin >>*

Based on a post on LET, Ninja customers are being migrated with only a few hours notice:



> from NodePing on LET: _ "Got an email today that my server will be migrated tonight with an IP change. Didn't say where it was being migrated to or the new IP. They'll send an email with my new IP after the 1/2 hour downtime migration is complete. I've sent three emails asking for details and more time but received no response."_



http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/19817/ninjahawk-has-been-acquired-by-tmzvps-and-client-area-now-offline

Migrations to a new city with only a few hours notice on a weekend.  #WINNING!


----------



## drmike (Jan 11, 2014)

WTF!!!

A forced, no-notice migration on the weekend, to an entirely different geography.

Oh wait, that's the fashionable fncked up thing to do in this industry lately.

Nice knowing you NinjaHawk, R.I.P.  Someone put  a spork in these folks.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 11, 2014)

The owner (SeriesN, I believe?) used to be quite active here.  The silence now doesn't bode well.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 11, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> The owner (SeriesN, I believe?) used to be quite active here.  The silence now doesn't bode well.


NDA sir. NDA's. 

He's a good guy, no one should break his balls.

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jan 12, 2014)

Nah, not implying he should release details/etc.  But not at least dropping by and saying "Hey guys, check this out *link to news release*" just seems ... odd.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 12, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Nah, not implying he should release details/etc.  But not at least dropping by and saying "Hey guys, check this out *link to news release*" just seems ... odd.


Yep, but I think the NDA stops *all* of that =\

It seems a little harsh but yea.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jan 12, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> The owner (SeriesN, I believe?) used to be quite active here.  The silence now doesn't bode well.


I like Nahian, he's a good guy. But I don't think this is in his hands anymore. NinjaHawk merged with HostVenom a month or so ago as per this thread () and I think the decision probably wasn't his.

Sad to see it happen like this because NinjaHawk was good, and I utilized it because I trusted the provider and owner. The service was solid. Now I'll be migrating my data elsewhere because not too sure on new owners. Time will tell how it goes.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 12, 2014)

They're moving clients from NYC to TX?


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 12, 2014)

INIZ said:


> They're moving clients from NYC to TX?


TMZ's only locations are LA (WebNX) and London (UK2).  Ninja had locations in NYC/AtlanticMetro, Dallas/Internap, Tempe/PhoenixNAP.


----------



## Patrick (Jan 12, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> TMZ's only locations are LA (WebNX) and London (UK2).  Ninja had locations in NYC/AtlanticMetro, Dallas/Internap, Tempe/PhoenixNAP.


Ah interesting, so they're forcing everyone to LA then?

From what I read on LET by NodePing is they haven't even been told where they are moving to:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/439643/#Comment_439643


----------



## lv-matt (Jan 12, 2014)

Welcome to TMZ, Daniel really isn't the sharpest knife in the draw, up until a few months ago he thought he had been buying fail-proof HDDs 



> All VPS Servers are FULLY managed with free cPanel/WHM, running on 100mbit connections, with a smart combination of lightning fast DDR3 Triple Channel RAM, state of the art Xeon processors, and failproof Hard Drives.


Judging by the lack of proof reading in his email this was a really cheap deal for him, and the fact he is handling the migrations so poorly already, which once again shows how serious Daniel is about his operation.

For a company "bigger than KnownHost", I should be expecting much better and considering they used HostDime this year, that does mean they did not have 100% uptime thats for sure.





> Got an email today that my server will be migrated tonight with an IP change. Didn't say where it was being migrated to or the new IP. They'll send an email with my new IP after the 1/2 hour downtime migration is complete. I've sent three emails asking for details and more time but received no response. Guess I'm a NinjaChicken refugee for sure.


My VPS with TMZ had multiple issues, early suspension before my due date for non-payment, few little outages here and there, also a little bit of packet loss. Definately not what I expected for a company bigger than KnownHost.

TMZVPS information: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8729199&postcount=6


----------



## Hxxx (Jan 12, 2014)

The stuff that the hosting industry sometimes pull out is even or bigger and of course more pathetic than the celebrities scandals.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 12, 2014)

This was an epic read:

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1242498

First time I've ever seen a hosting owner say "look how huge we are - here's a pic of a check we got!"


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 12, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> This was an epic read:
> 
> http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=1242498
> 
> First time I've ever seen a hosting owner say "look how huge we are - here's a pic of a check we got!"


Hey guys look at this check I just wrote up to pretend I just got a check for a large amount!


----------



## mcmyhost (Jan 12, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lean_Six_Sigma



raindog308 said:


> "Among the training our qualified representatives recieve is the Lean Six sigma training. Lean Six Sigma is a six step high quality assurance program developed by Motorola and used by almost every Fortune 500 company."
> 
> https://www.tmzvps.com/about/
> 
> That cracked me up because I've never seen that Lean/Six Sigma (it's two separate things, actually) nonsense outside of big bureaucracies.  And the Six Sigma in Six Sigma has nothing to do with six steps


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 12, 2014)

mcmyhost said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lean_Six_Sigma


Ah, I didn't know someone had merged them.

Lean is the Toyota stuff.

Six Sigma is GE's stuff.

The Six in Six Sigma refers to statistics (error levels), not "six steps" that TMZ made up.

Regardless, it's all management fad stuff.  In my not-so-humble opinion it has a lot more relevance in manufacturing than in knowledge worker activities.  I am still laughing that someone would quote it for their two-man hosting operation.


----------



## Flapadar (Jan 12, 2014)

Francisco said:


> He claimed the ban was a 'misunderstanding with the admins' or something likely due to an older shilling he personally did.
> 
> 
> You could always find him showing up, sig and all, in threads about knownhost/etc.
> ...


It's possible there was legitimately a misunderstanding. I was banned on WHT for months because of a similarity between myself and Fizzadar - who I work with. 

They gave little to no details - They simply said I was a duplicate account - I actually had to guess that was what the misunderstanding was for them to unban me. 

I know nothing of this current situation - this is only my personal experience with WHT misunderstandings.


----------



## Francisco (Jan 12, 2014)

Flapadar said:


> It's possible there was legitimately a misunderstanding. I was banned on WHT for months because of a similarity between myself and Fizzadar - who I work with.
> 
> They gave little to no details - They simply said I was a duplicate account - I actually had to guess that was what the misunderstanding was for them to unban me.
> 
> I know nothing of this current situation - this is only my personal experience with WHT misunderstandings.


True, it's always very much possible but he got banned twice within 72 hours. He got banned once, claimed it was BS and got unbanned within a couple days then got nailed again a couple days later.

The 2nd ban stuck for quite a while (in the months).

Francisco


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Ah, I didn't know someone had merged them.
> 
> Lean is the Toyota stuff.
> 
> ...


I actually did a multi-million dollar project with GE decades back.  All the management involved were Six Sigma idiots.   Sounds good on paper, maybe good in manufacturing, but hideous in meetings and planning.  Nice people, but delusional.  Couple of weeks yielded little to nothing in my opinion.  Nothing nimble whatsoever.

Frankly, amazed GE accomplishes anything.   Their success is based on monopoly role, government enabling and privileged dole outs.

Anyone claiming Six Sigma in hosting industry, GTFO.   Maybe if you are a huge major player with multiple datacenters and hundred of employees.


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

So, I was thinking I missed something with Ninjahawk...

Wasn't Ninjahawk just bought/flipped in past few months to another company?  What company was that and what happened?


----------



## kaniini (Jan 12, 2014)

Francisco said:


> NDA sir. NDA's.
> 
> 
> He's a good guy, no one should break his balls.
> ...


seriesN is a pretty good guy, I helped him out with some botched OpenVZ kernel upgrades a few months back.

That said, I'm not surprised that this happened... lets just say I was warned about this prior to doing the work from one of the providers he was working with.


----------



## kaniini (Jan 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> So, I was thinking I missed something with Ninjahawk...
> 
> Wasn't Ninjahawk just bought/flipped in past few months to another company?  What company was that and what happened?


No, there was some talk about him moving his nodes to CloudShards though, IIRC.  That was going on about the same time I helped him out with his OpenVZ woes.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 12, 2014)

It'll be Sarbanes Oxley next...


----------



## MannDude (Jan 12, 2014)

drmike said:


> So, I was thinking I missed something with Ninjahawk...
> 
> Wasn't Ninjahawk just bought/flipped in past few months to another company?  What company was that and what happened?


Host Venom.

I think it was <1.5 months ago, give or take a couple weeks.


----------



## drmike (Jan 12, 2014)

So what happened to Host Venom?


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 12, 2014)

MartinD said:


> It'll be Sarbanes Oxley next...


It wouldn't be surprising if HIPAA will be their hosting industry health standard.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 12, 2014)

This is a fun thread and very entertaining I must say . So far the clients that have been transferred from NinjaHawk are very satisfied with our network and servers. Unfortunately, we did not have all of the locations available to satisfy all of the clients. 

Also regarding the fake reviews on WHT, we kept on getting reported by users for "fake" reviews. At that point WHT basically said if you have posted fake reviews tell us now and you would have smaller consequences. If you did not post or endorse fake reviews and we find out you did you will be banned for life. They checked every review that was posted on WHT, all real.  Unfortunately we keep on getting attacked .

Also to clear things up, I do own 2 construction companies, scrap metal business and 3 hosting companies now (1 more being acquired at the moment). 

Judging by that picture that was posted with my wife and I it looks like i need to loose some weight!!

If anyone has any questions please e-mail me at daniel [at] tmzvps dot com

Enjoy the rest of the night guys (well at least the ones on the east coast). 

- Daniel


----------



## MannDude (Jan 12, 2014)

Has everyone been migrated? I've not gotten an email, but my server is still running on the old IP. When can I expect to be migrated?


----------



## SkylarM (Jan 12, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Has everyone been migrated? I've not gotten an email, but my server is still running on the old IP. When can I expect to be migrated?


Did they ever specify on their location change? Or was it just the email that said "we're migrating you now, SURPRISE! Hope you like surprises, it's a mystery as to where your new service will be located. SURPRISE! Migrations begin now!"


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 12, 2014)

Can you please e-mail me your IP? I will let you know exactly on when your VPS will be moved if its not being moved already. 

daniel at tmzvps dot com

Thanks!

- Daniel


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 12, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Did they ever specify on their location change? Or was it just the email that said "we're migrating you now, SURPRISE! Hope you like surprises, it's a mystery as to where your new service will be located. SURPRISE! Migrations begin now!"


I don't think I mentioned it in the original e-mail. I am not sure if i did mention it anywhere at all to be honest, it was late at night when I was writing the e-mails. Apologies for that. So far location has not been a problem, the fact that we do not provide IPV6 is. 

- Daniel


----------



## Artie (Jan 12, 2014)

Nope, they never gave us the new location in that email. It's okay tho, the (upcoming?) IP change is enough reason to dump the service.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 12, 2014)

SkylarM said:


> Did they ever specify on their location change? Or was it just the email that said "we're migrating you now, SURPRISE! Hope you like surprises, it's a mystery as to where your new service will be located. SURPRISE! Migrations begin now!"


I never got the email from what I can tell. Not in my inbox or in my spam folder. I never got my last invoice notice either. My VPS was suspended due to non-payment but I do not recall getting a invoice due notice, and searching Thunderbird for 'ninjahawk' shows the same. No emails in December.



tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> Can you please e-mail me your IP? I will let you know exactly on when your VPS will be moved if its not being moved already.
> 
> daniel at tmzvps dot com
> 
> ...


Sure, will do that in just a moment. I also tried to access the client area (https://clients.ninjahawk.net/) so I could check the email logs to see if I was dispatched an invoice notice in December but it appears that it's down. I'll email you the server IP soon. Curious when/if it'll be moved so I can plan accordingly.

Thanks!


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

Sent you a PM. 

Daniel



MannDude said:


> I never got the email from what I can tell. Not in my inbox or in my spam folder. I never got my last invoice notice either. My VPS was suspended due to non-payment but I do not recall getting a invoice due notice, and searching Thunderbird for 'ninjahawk' shows the same. No emails in December.
> 
> Sure, will do that in just a moment. I also tried to access the client area (https://clients.ninjahawk.net/) so I could check the email logs to see if I was dispatched an invoice notice in December but it appears that it's down. I'll email you the server IP soon. Curious when/if it'll be moved so I can plan accordingly.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

Also, just a correction on my last post... I did receive a December invoice email... it went to spam, as did the recent announcement. Unsure what, if anything changed, though previously all invoices and emails went to my inbox. Too busy right now to compare email headers from them versus now, just wanted to clearify my previous statement and let it be known they -were- sent to me.  (Though I guess Thunderbird doesn't search the spam folder by default. Woops)


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

The main website/whmcs etc. have not changed location. They are still on the same server as they were before so thats weird. Either way once it's moved to our nodes this will be resolved. 

- Daniel 



MannDude said:


> Also, just a correction on my last post... I did receive a December invoice email... it went to spam, as did the recent announcement. Unsure what, if anything changed, though previously all invoices and emails went to my inbox. Too busy right now to compare email headers from them versus now, just wanted to clearify my previous statement and let it be known they -were- sent to me.  (Though I guess Thunderbird doesn't search the spam folder by default. Woops)


----------



## Eased (Jan 13, 2014)

opcorn:

I don't see the announcement of this acquisition on WHT yet Daniel? How come?


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi, 

I have not had any time to write it yet. Hopefully tonight. 

Dan



Eased said:


> opcorn:
> 
> I don't see the announcement of this acquisition on WHT yet Daniel? How come?


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

Eased said:


> opcorn:
> 
> I don't see the announcement of this acquisition on WHT yet Daniel? How come?


WHT isn't very fond of TMZHost...   

I'll give everyone the benefit of the doubt though.

I want to know if on the next episode of VPS FLIPPERS if we will discover what happened with HostVenom and why Ninjahawk was twice bounced in three months?

Something smells about this whole deal.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> WHT isn't very fond of TMZHost...


Not sure where you are getting this information from... 

I am not sure what happened with HostVenom/NinjaHawk, but the company was sold to us directly by SeriesN. I have no idea what went on before that with them. 

- Daniel


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

*"I am not sure what happened with HostVenom/NinjaHawk, but the company was sold to us directly by SeriesN"*

Oh, hmmm....  SeriesN has been notably silent for past month plus.  Last I checked HostVenom was a merger of "equals".  I assume SeriesN has been busy with his other ventures and less interested in the VPS business.

Are you positive SeriesN actually was the person you dealt with?


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

All documents, license etc. have his name.. I know Brandon helped SeriesN with running the company (I think Brandon owns hostvenom).

Either way, we own it now and don't plan on ever selling it.

- Daniel  



drmike said:


> *"I am not sure what happened with HostVenom/NinjaHawk, but the company was sold to us directly by SeriesN"*
> 
> Oh, hmmm....  SeriesN has been notably silent for past month plus.  Last I checked HostVenom was a merger of "equals".  I assume SeriesN has been busy with his other ventures and less interested in the VPS business.
> 
> Are you positive SeriesN actually was the person you dealt with?


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> I want to know if on the next episode of VPS FLIPPERS if we will discover what happened with HostVenom and why Ninjahawk was twice bounced in three months.


I'd watch that show.

Technically, of course, to flip you'd have to buy a VPS company and then sell it for profit, but even a reality show featuring summer hosts would be Must Watch TVtm.

Maybe next could be Iron Host Faceoff - talk five kids, give them $100, and see how long they last in the industry...


----------



## MartinD (Jan 13, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> All documents, license etc. have his name.. I know Brandon helped SeriesN with running the company (I think Brandon owns hostvenom).
> 
> 
> Either way, we own it now and don't plan on ever selling it.
> ...



So, random question here. When you bought it, what entity signed over the company and received the cheque?


----------



## Eased (Jan 13, 2014)

MartinD said:


> So, random question here. When you bought it, what entity signed over the company and received the cheque?


Is that really any of our business? Unless you suspect some kind of fraud and SeriesN is being held hostage somewhere for his company. lol


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

MartinD said:


> So, random question here. When you bought it, what entity signed over the company and received the cheque?


All documentation was from SeriesN as said previously stated above. 

- Daniel


----------



## MartinD (Jan 13, 2014)

Eased said:


> Is that really any of our business? Unless you suspect some kind of fraud and SeriesN is being held hostage somewhere for his company. lol


Not really our business, no, but I suspect there is more than meets the eyes here. I'm not the only one either.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 13, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> All documentation was from SeriesN as said previously stated above.
> 
> 
> - Daniel


That's not what I asked, was it?


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

MartinD said:


> That's not what I asked, was it?


Yep it sure was: 

"what entity signed over the company"

SeriesN. 

- Daniel


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

"All documents, license etc. have his name.."

Did he (SeriesN) come bearing those documents and did you actually meet with him?   I note he is nearer proximity to you than Brandon (HostVenom).

I think others around here are sitting on their hands with their mouthes sewn shut.   Sure a bunch of folks have some goodies on what they smell.

SeriesN always was a straight shooter.    But I think something funny went down in this series of transactions.   Whether or not TMZ is somehow at fault/involved I haven't a clue.

I will say, at last check I was under the belief (perhaps incorrectly) that Brandon (HostVenom) was controlling of the brand and there was some token public face role for SeriesN.  Typically that sort of arrangement is just to save face and keep customers in place / avoid mass migrations away from.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

None of this matters now since we own the company. Everything was done through e-mail. I am really not sure what happened before we bought it with seriesN & hostvenom etc. 

- Daniel


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 13, 2014)

> Yep it sure was:
> 
> "what entity signed over the company"
> 
> SeriesN.



Did TMZ purchase the company Nnja Hawk Solutions Inc or just the (hosting) assets of Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc?


----------



## MartinD (Jan 13, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Did TMZ purchase the company Nnja Hawk Solutions Inc or just the (hosting) assets of Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc?


This man knows where I was going...and more.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

We agreed that the actual INC registration would be closed down. We will register it under our own name and it will be under TMZHosting. 

- Daniel


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> None of this matters now since we own the company. Everything was done through e-mail. I am really not sure what happened before we bought it with seriesN & hostvenom etc.
> 
> - Daniel


Oh?  I, ummm, well, wonder how that's going to sit when all is said and done.  Seems like a soiled / tarnished asset and by my observation, at least some subset of customers are undergoing / have gone through second migration in as many months.

Strange dealing all around.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> Everything was done through e-mail. I am really not sure what happened before we bought it with seriesN & hostvenom etc.


This is darn strange.  Everyone I know doing deals does proper due diligence, involves lawyers and meets face to face, even on small deals.  Exception is only where you've dealt with entities prior / have a personal relationship.

Dealing in email means you can't be sure who was on the other side.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 13, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Did TMZ purchase the company Nnja Hawk Solutions Inc or just the (hosting) assets of Ninja Hawk Solutions Inc?


Ninja Hawk was an actual corporation.  Not that that means much, but...

http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/corp_public/CORPSEARCH.ENTITY_INFORMATION?p_nameid=4334229&p_corpid=4333443&p_entity_name=ninja%20hawk&p_name_type=A&p_search_type=BEGINS&p_srch_results_page=0


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

So, Daniel, are you aware of any NDA that would prevent SeriesN for speaking on behalf of this? I ask because you're saying a lot more than what most people say after a sale takes place, especially considering this still hasn't been posted on WHT due to 'time constraints' (or, 'when I have the time').

Would he be free, also, to come and post his side here?

Just seems strange is all. Merge with another, smaller company than yourself and then sell off. Seems like that if the merger was legit with HostVenom, that he then signed someone on only to sell and to take 50% or whatever their agreement was of what he would have if he didn't merge. Just doesn't all add up due to the timescale of it all.


----------



## tmzVPS-Daniel (Jan 13, 2014)

SeriesN did sign an NDA. If he wants to post here, it's fine by me. Also most of the users that contacted me on WHT already know about us purchasing NinjaHawk. It was posted in a few places on WHT i believe. 

I know most companies do not speak much when they buy a company. I don't mind, it's not like it's a bad thing. 

- Daniel


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

This is from a week ago.... on WHT



> 01-08-2014, 12:46 PM
> SeriesN
> Oh, I'm a Gummy Bear,
> Join Date: May 2011
> ...


Link: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=8973613&postcount=16

So I'd say semi-confidently that whatever deal that was done, wasn't involving SeriesN, although bearing his name.

SeriesN has been a good friend to many around here, a good stand up sort of guy.  So me personally, I want to know everything is kosher and he hasn't somehow been screwed out of his company.  Of course, the customers getting bounced around are a concern here too.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

@SeriesN,  I am here man.  Send me a message or a smoke signal if something is afoul.


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Jan 13, 2014)

tmzVPS-Daniel said:


> I know most companies do not speak much when they buy a company. I don't mind, it's not like it's a bad thing.


I'm not a NinjaHawk customer but as an end user, I had some experience when my provider sold his company to other company.

It is fine when a notice is given beforehand and the old provider introduces end users to the new provider and they assure end users that they are in good hands.

Sometimes end users, in this case me, use a service not because of the superb machine, but based on mutual trust and convenience to deal with the owner or the tech support. So when a surprising takeover happened without a proper notice or introduction, it's hard for me to place my trust on the new provider.  

Sorry for the childish rant, but that's just me.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

Well not to rain on the parade, but I've kicked this idea a bunch of times in past 2 days.

Customers buy in this segment for 2 REASONS:

1.  Geography (includes datacenter).

2.  Personality / trust factor / reputation of the company.

Of course price is a factor. Mind you these are customers who aren't fresh of the rip-me-off-boat.

So when the location changes and the ownership/personality is gone, good luck with asset and salvaging things.  Providers move/dump locations 90% of the time, I dump them.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 13, 2014)

vRozenSch00n said:


> I'm not a NinjaHawk customer but as an end user, I had some experience when my provider sold his company to other company.
> 
> It is fine when a notice is given beforehand and the old provider introduces end users to the new provider and they assure end users that they are in good hands.
> 
> ...


Second that.

I am not buying into a HP or DELL server.

I am buying into a location *and *a person I trust.

What would be Catalysthost without Ryan, Ramnode without Nick, DotVPS without Jack, ServerDragon without Joe, BuyVM without Fran, Tactical without Ian, BlueVM without Ishaq?

They would be exchangeable companies without the needed dedication to make them better than the rest.


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> Well not to rain on the parade, but I've kicked this idea a bunch of times in past 2 days.
> 
> Customers buy in this segment for 2 REASONS:
> 
> ...


You were typing faster than me.

Good to see others with the same values.


----------



## raindog308 (Jan 14, 2014)

wlanboy said:


> BuyVM without Fran,


My God, it'd be BuyVM with just Aldryic and Anthony!  Scary!

But seriously...this analysis is spot on.  I'd argue that price really doesn't matter once you're in the "lowend" tier.  It's all about reputation and secondarily geography.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 14, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> My God, it'd be BuyVM with just Aldryic and Anthony!  Scary!
> 
> But seriously...this analysis is spot on.  I'd argue that price really doesn't matter once you're in *the "lowend" tier.*  It's all about reputation and secondarily geography.


I'd replace "lowend tier" in that statement with "small and medium sized businesses".

Trust and the personalities behind the business are often the deciding factor in a customer's decision on whether to use or not use a small/medium sized business/provider.  With a large provider like [insert EIG brand here] the personalities/personal trustworthiness of the company's management team (who more times than not are unknown to the customers) really don't come into play (unless we're talking about Bob Parsons and Elephants )


----------



## drmike (Jan 14, 2014)

GoDaddy dude... bonehead commercials and a guy with wealth to pay to murder animals for fun.  Yeah, hunter my a$$.


----------



## MartinD (Jan 14, 2014)

Well, we all know and love the old adage and it's true - "We don't do business with businesses, we do business with people"


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 14, 2014)

MartinD said:


> Well, we all know and love the old adage and it's true - "We don't do business with businesses, we do business with people"


Good quote, I like it


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jan 14, 2014)

I can't be certain, but I remember being approached about taking over a company, just cannot remember if it was this one or not... Oh wells... I should of picked it up... lol


----------



## Coastercraze (Jan 15, 2014)

XFS_Duke said:


> I can't be certain, but I remember being approached about taking over a company, just cannot remember if it was this one or not... Oh wells... I should of picked it up... lol


Haha I remember when K-Disk was for sale. I wanted to buy it off of Keith badly, then Chris swooped in and bought it. Lesson learned.


----------

